# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Lên Ban Mê,  vận động thoả thuê

## seacrab

Company trip, công ty em tổ chức đi Buôn Mê Thuộc. Lúc đầu chị em phụ nữ nháo nhào, đi nghỉ mát mà cứ làm như hành xác  :cuoi1: .
Công ty em chịu chơi, tổ chức trò chơi y như Cuộc Đua Kỳ Thú. Chắc bác sếp là fan show này  :cuoi1: .
Chia ra làm 3 cấp độ - 3 trò chơi:
1. Đếm cây cà phê. Tụi em mò mẫm trong vườn cafe trong 10p. 15 nguoi có đáp án nhanh nhất được vào vòng kế.
2. Vượt đường rừng. Phải nge tiếng thác, và đi đến nơi có dòng thác đó. Lần đầu tiên chơi cái này, muốn khùng luôn  :cuoi1: . Thiệt tình không hiểu sao, chắc hên nên cũng kiếm được đường ra. Có mấy người đi cả 15 cây số ko tìm được đường ra ~~
3. Bơi qua thác. Đây là trò kinh khủng nhất. 5 người đến nơi đầu tiên, sẽ được vượt thác. Bơi qua 1 cái thác nước xoáy kinh. Hên là nước cũng thấp. Mấy anh em xông pha hết mình.


Cuối cùng em và anh sếp hoàn thành cái thác đó, được thưởng 10 triệu, chắc để bồi bổ sức khoẻ sau trận chiến ác ôn này  :cuoi1: 
Giờ nghĩ lại không tin mình đã làm được. Nhất là lúc vượt thác, em muốn bỏ cuộc ghê, mà nghĩ đi đến đây rồi, ráng tí nữa thôi. Khâm phục mình quá  :Big Grin: 
Sau này có đi phượt, đi nghỉ mát, sẵn tổ chức mấy trò này, tham gia cho vui anh em!

----------


## mickey_muse

:cuoi1:  công ty nhí nhảnh

----------


## Kiên

bạn bên công ty nào vậy >< Thưởng chơi team building tới 10 triệu à.....đại gia đại gia!

----------


## D.Agger

công ty nào sộp thế?

----------


## mickey_muse

> bạn bên công ty nào vậy >< Thưởng chơi team building tới 10 triệu à.....đại gia đại gia!


Chắc team 20 người mới thưởng kiểu đó ><

----------


## D.Agger

Đu dây trong TV coi có chút xíu mà ko rẻ đâu nha >< Công ty bạn đu một lần hết bao nhiêu người vậy?

----------


## mickey_muse

> Company trip, công ty em tổ chức đi Buôn Mê Thuộc. Lúc đầu chị em phụ nữ nháo nhào, đi nghỉ mát mà cứ làm như hành xác .
> Công ty em chịu chơi, tổ chức trò chơi y như Cuộc Đua Kỳ Thú. Chắc bác sếp là fan show này .
> Chia ra làm 3 cấp độ - 3 trò chơi:
> 1. Đếm cây cà phê. Tụi em mò mẫm trong vườn cafe trong 10p. 15 nguoi có đáp án nhanh nhất được vào vòng kế.
> 2. Vượt đường rừng. Phải nge tiếng thác, và đi đến nơi có dòng thác đó. Lần đầu tiên chơi cái này, muốn khùng luôn . Thiệt tình không hiểu sao, chắc hên nên cũng kiếm được đường ra. Có mấy người đi cả 15 cây số ko tìm được đường ra ~~
> 3. Bơi qua thác. Đây là trò kinh khủng nhất. 5 người đến nơi đầu tiên, sẽ được vượt thác. Bơi qua 1 cái thác nước xoáy kinh. Hên là nước cũng thấp. Mấy anh em xông pha hết mình.
> 
> 
> Cuối cùng em và anh sếp hoàn thành cái thác đó, được thưởng 10 triệu, chắc để bồi bổ sức khoẻ sau trận chiến ác ôn này 
> ...


Lúc vượt thác mà bạn dám bỏ cuộc giữa chừng à  :cuoi1: ) Bỏ lúc đó là dứt luôn ấy!!!

----------


## Kiên

Có phao mà lo gì....chỉ sợ bị chuột rút hay vọp bẻ gì thôi~~~~~~~

----------


## mickey_muse

ặc...phao thì phao chứ bạn >< nước sông nó cuốn đi là trôi mất xác đấy

----------


## Kiên

Thấy lòng sông cũng ngắn mà...mệt là do nước đầu nguồn lạnh và chảy siết thôi!!

----------


## D.Agger

Có ai biết trong trường hợp nước chảy xiết vậy thì bơi làm sao cho đỡ mất sức không??

----------


## mickey_muse

> Có ai biết trong trường hợp nước chảy xiết vậy thì bơi làm sao cho đỡ mất sức không??


coi tv thì thấy nguời ta đu dây đi qua sông chứ có phải bơi đâu  :cuoi:  lúa vừa thôi ông ơi, mình thấy người dân tộc người ta hay "lội" qua sông chứ ko biết bơi kiểu gì hết

----------


## D.Agger

You mean "bơi chó" ??? kaka

thực ra thì mấy trò này chơi cỡ nào cũng có rủi ro, thế nên phải sung với cam đảm lắm mới dám chơi ^^ Mình ko dám thử đâu

----------


## Kiên

ặc...cái trò mà băng trong rừng nguy hiểm vãi nhọ, ko biết các bác ấy tổ chức trong KDL phải ko...mà sao thấy ghê ghê. Trong rừng hay có vụ đi lạc rồi bị người dân tộc...."bắt chồng" lắm  :cuoi: ))

----------


## mickey_muse

ax axx.....có lý, haha...mà người dân tộc hay chơi bùa chơi ngãi lắm...><

----------


## Kiên

Nói nhảm gì vậy bác,

Người dân tộc hay có lệ bắt chồng...là người nữ thấy mến ai là bắt về làm chồng luôn ấy  :cuoi: ) Bùa ngãi là khác nữa..

Cơ mà...em cũng thích bị bắt như thế nhắm :3

----------


## mickey_muse

Thí dụ bị 2 người bắt cùng 1 lúc thì mình có được quyền chọn lựa hơm  :cuoi1: )

Cơ mà đổi chủ đề đi...tui muốn đi du lịch khám phá chứ ko có đi lấy vợ đâu à nghen

----------


## D.Agger

cái trò đếm cây cà phê thấy cũng đơn giản mà ko biết mấy người chơi làm gì mà "mò" ghê thế...

----------


## Kiên

mấy trò này vui nhưng đưa về công ty lấy mấy sếp nhăn mặt ngay! Mấy ổng lên đây đi bắt vợ thì được  :cuoi:  kaka...

----------


## Kiên

> cái trò đếm cây cà phê thấy cũng đơn giản mà ko biết mấy người chơi làm gì mà "mò" ghê thế...


đếm trong 10p nó dễ bị cuốn nên nhầm lắm bác à, mấy cây cà phê người ta trồng thường cao ngang tầm nhau...ko hiểu là cuộc thi này cho thi kiểu single hay team nữa....nếu team thì lại càng dễ nhầm hơn

----------


## mickey_muse

Nói chứ người ta trồng có hàng có lề hết rồi bạn ạ...người thông minh với "tĩnh" làm gọn lắm....

----------


## bongluavang

> Company trip, công ty em tổ chức đi Buôn Mê Thuộc. Lúc đầu chị em phụ nữ nháo nhào, đi nghỉ mát mà cứ làm như hành xác .
> Công ty em chịu chơi, tổ chức trò chơi y như Cuộc Đua Kỳ Thú. Chắc bác sếp là fan show này .
> Chia ra làm 3 cấp độ - 3 trò chơi:
> 1. Đếm cây cà phê. Tụi em mò mẫm trong vườn cafe trong 10p. 15 nguoi có đáp án nhanh nhất được vào vòng kế.
> 2. Vượt đường rừng. Phải nge tiếng thác, và đi đến nơi có dòng thác đó. Lần đầu tiên chơi cái này, muốn khùng luôn . Thiệt tình không hiểu sao, chắc hên nên cũng kiếm được đường ra. Có mấy người đi cả 15 cây số ko tìm được đường ra ~~
> 3. Bơi qua thác. Đây là trò kinh khủng nhất. 5 người đến nơi đầu tiên, sẽ được vượt thác. Bơi qua 1 cái thác nước xoáy kinh. Hên là nước cũng thấp. Mấy anh em xông pha hết mình.
> 
> 
> Cuối cùng em và anh sếp hoàn thành cái thác đó, được thưởng 10 triệu, chắc để bồi bổ sức khoẻ sau trận chiến ác ôn này 
> ...


Ôi, sếp bác chịu chơi nhỉ. Đúng tinh thần phượt luôn. Vượt qua chính mình. Vượt thác là thế này đúng ko bác? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gA_8S...6M-92oVf8GM0zH

----------


## aconma

Vượt thác chưa bằng leo thang đâu. mà chắc bác chơi thắng thì cũng phải có chiến thuật gì đó đúng ko? Em thấy ko có chiến thuật thì tốn sức lắm.

----------


## riskywow

sếp bác này chắc cú là fan của Cuộc đua kỳ thú luôn,  :cuoi1:  trong show đó thích mỗi hari với tiến đạt  :cuoi1: , hèn chi cho cái màn vượt thác y chang, em mặc dù bận như hàng tuần thì vào facebook của CDKT: www.facebook.com/stingworld để xem tình hình hóng hớt với lũ bạn  :cuoi1: , vui phết

----------

